# Help and Advice > Related Illness/medication/alternatives >  Prescriptions during the holiday period

## rose

Just a reminder that its probably the right time to be making sure you have enough medication to get you through the Christmas/New Year period.
Some people pick up weekly prescriptions, so if your day is going to be a holiday, find out what you need to do instead to get your meds.
I've just realised I've been given two weeks of one of my medications rather than four weeks, and it made me realise I need to order more now.

----------

MaraUT (16-12-15),Suzi (16-12-15)

----------


## Jaquaia

I hadn't even considered this so thanks for the reminder Rose. Luckily, my gp wants to see me on the 23rd to see how I do with the ami so will get her to do mine then.

----------


## S deleted

Thanks for the reminder but I still have 3 weeks worth at hand thankfully

----------


## rose

I don't know how much I have, so many bloomin tablets a day I get through loads of packs, I've got to sit there and count it all up and then divide it by 6 or 4 or 3. LOL. No one told me I'd need maths to manage my depression!

----------


## Paula

As my pharmacy does my repeats,they just give me a date to come back to pick them up - so I always know when I'll be running out - makes things so much easier!

----------


## Pen

A good reminder Rose. I get mine weekly on a Friday but last week there was a note with them to say they would do me two weeks worth this Friday.

----------


## Suzi

Brilliant reminder! Thanks Rose!

----------


## Nita

Thanks rose
I finally managed to speak to the doctors surgery and have asked for a repeat on my ad's and a small set of zopiclone too just in case to cover me over Christmas.  (As well as finally sorting my doctors note out after 2 days of trying)

----------

Suzi (16-12-15)

----------


## magie06

I just picked up my months supply on Friday. That will see me through until around the 11th of January.

----------


## Jarre

I would say if applying for your perscription from Dr's online like I do to pick up from local pharmacy make sure you have your order in before Monday as its normally 48 hours to process so you can make sure they will be at the pharmacy for 23rd December.

----------

MaraUT (16-12-15)

----------


## EJ

Mine are all messed up so I'm going to see my GP on the 22nd. They will only allow me one months supply and won't let me order early. Do they think I'm going to overdose on lithium arrgh?

----------


## Suzi

:(bear):

----------


## rose

Just wanted to bump this up to the top to remind everyone.

I've got the paper prescription for my usual meds which I'll go and get tomorrow, although I have enough to last me a few more days.
I am still chasing the private prescription for Diazepam as I have almost run out. Its supposed to be sent to my pharmacy for me. Sigh.

----------


## magie06

My doctor is closed from tomorrow (Thursday) and will reopen on Wednesday of next week. My prescription is due about the 16th of the month, so I'm okay over the holidays. Hope I don't need anything extra over the weekend.

----------


## rose

If you do, remember there are often out of hours services you can call. There is a doctors surgery near me that is open every day, including Christmas Day! I had to take OH there a couple of years ago. Much quicker and more suitable than going to A&E.
I just got a call my Diazepam is ready to be collected, hoorah.

----------


## magie06

Hooray for that. There is an out of hours service here called Westdoc that are available when the regular doctor is closed. It's a great service and one that I've had to use in the past. They also have the list of pharmacies that are open, which is probably a good idea too.

----------


## rose

In London, there is a pharmacy that's always open. Here are the details: http://www.allinlondon.co.uk/directory/1171/18829.php
Never used it myself, but I am very glad it's there.

----------

Suzi (23-12-15)

----------


## EJ

When I was ill recently with breathing problems I dialled 111. I got through to a triage call handler who was very good. A doctor called me within the hour and I went up to the hospital in my PJs. I was dealt with very quickly and efficiently. OH went to collect my prescription today so I won't run out over the holidays. My lithium levels were fine 0.77 I think.

----------


## rose

I picked up my meds this evening. Sounds like we are all organised!

----------

Suzi (23-12-15)

----------


## purplefan

I forgot and just found out my chemist is not open till Tuesday. have to go a day without  any meds but i feel ok about it.

----------


## magie06

Oh dear. Not a good idea. But there's nothing that you can do now.

----------


## Suzi

Can you get an emergency dose from the out of hours GP?

----------


## rose

Is it Fluoxetine you'll be missing? Anything else?

----------


## purplefan

No i am more worried about the blood sugar stuff. I have a couple of spare fluoxitine. I only take it once a day now instead of twice, so i should be ok.

----------


## Suzi

What are you missing? Could you go to a walk in centre and get what you need?

----------

